# programation graphique sous xcode



## shysnale (29 Décembre 2008)

ca vous dit quelque chose ou c'est une perte de temps ? 


merci


----------



## Céroce (29 Décembre 2008)

Quelle est ta question au juste? Tu veux savoir s'il y a des gens qui programment Cocoa, par ici ? Dans ce cas, la réponse est oui.


----------



## shysnale (29 Décembre 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> Quelle est ta question au juste? Tu veux savoir s'il y a des gens qui programment Cocoa, par ici ? Dans ce cas, la réponse est oui.



merci, mais je ne sais même pas ce qu'est Cocoa, je voulais simplement savoir si Xcode se prétait bien au développement de jeux vidéos. Est ce que Cocoa est inclus dans XCode ?


----------



## dmo95 (29 Décembre 2008)

A mon avis quelques recherches personnelles concernant le développement sur MacOS ne serait pas de trop !!

Mais Cocoa est l'ensemble des techno te permettant de développer une appli, généralement en Objective-C mais également en Java.


----------



## Céroce (30 Décembre 2008)

shysnale a dit:


> merci, mais je ne sais même pas ce qu'est Cocoa, je voulais simplement savoir si Xcode se prétait bien au développement de jeux vidéos.



XCode n'est qu'un éditeur de texte amélioré. Cocoa est une bibliothèque de développement pour concevoir des applications, comme les fait Apple.

Donc, je reformule ta question: "je n'y connais rien, mais je voudrais développer un jeu vidéo".
Déjà, je vais être clair avec toi, ça n'a rien de facile. Pour l'instant, n'envisage même pas de faire un jeu en 3D. Les jeux les plus simples à réaliser sont sans doute les shoot'em up.

La solution la plus accessible est d'utiliser Flash, qui n'est pas gratuit.
Il existe aussi des moteurs de jeu 2D (à toi de chercher) qui permettent de faire un jeu en ajoutant les graphismes et sons et codant un peu de Javascript.

Ensuite, vient la "vraie" programmation: utiliser OpenGL (avec le langage C, ou Python, etc.) ou la SDL. L'apprentissage est beaucoup plus long, mais tu disposes de beaucoup plus de liberté.

Tout dépend de ton projet, de ta persévérance et du temps dont tu disposes.


----------



## shysnale (30 Décembre 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> XCode n'est qu'un éditeur de texte amélioré. Cocoa est une bibliothèque de développement pour concevoir des applications, comme les fait Apple.
> 
> Donc, je reformule ta question: "je n'y connais rien, mais je voudrais développer un jeu vidéo".
> Déjà, je vais être clair avec toi, ça n'a rien de facile. Pour l'instant, n'envisage même pas de faire un jeu en 3D. Les jeux les plus simples à réaliser sont sans doute les shoot'em up.
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour cette longue réponse


----------



## shysnale (30 Décembre 2008)

dmo95 a dit:


> A mon avis quelques recherches personnelles concernant le développement sur MacOS ne serait pas de trop !!
> 
> Mais Cocoa est l'ensemble des techno te permettant de développer une appli, généralement en Objective-C mais également en Java.



sympa


----------



## Céroce (30 Décembre 2008)

dmo95 a dit:


> Mais Cocoa est l'ensemble des techno te permettant de développer une appli, généralement en Objective-C mais également en Java.



Ouh, là ! Le Java Bridge n'est plus maintenu par Apple depuis Mac OS 10.3, je crois. De toute façon, développer sous Cocoa en Java n'a jamais eu beaucoup d'intérêt, puisqu'à utiliser Cocoa, l'appli ne tournera que sur Mac.


----------



## dmo95 (2 Janvier 2009)

Bonne remarque, mais à priori peu de développeurs connaissent Obj-C, alors qu'un grand nombre d'entre eux ont des notions ou maitrisent Java !

Cependant, un développeur Java ne mettra pas beaucoup de temps à comprendre Obj-C...

Je suis actuellement en train de lire le dernier ouvrage de Aaron Hillegass, Programmation Coca sous OS X, vraiment sympa.


----------

